

Ask HN: Does anyone else hate the "zero-button" Apple trackpads? - MaysonL

I find that I misclick a dozen times a day, when my thumb does not press sufficiently normal to the trackpad surface, and so skids to a new location before the click happens.
======
hasenj
I think the apple track pad is the only good touch pad available on all
laptops. I've never (ever!) liked using a touchpad on a laptop - until I tried
the trackpad on apple's laptops.

Re: clicking, I always configure it so that tap-clicking is enabled, so I
never really had this problem.

------
Toph
I LOVE the Apple trackpad. Its the first trackpad worthy of being called one.
I didn't realize how insanely awesome it was until I tried going back to older
trackpads on Macs (from 2007) or even on any PCs. It is so amazing.

------
AlexMuir
I don't ever actually 'hardclick' the pad. I just tap it with my finger so I
can't say that I've encountered this problem.

------
wkearney99
I also hate the lack of actual buttons with tactile response.

